# Reduce the Width of a Prehung Door



## CanadianSal (Sep 29, 2019)

Is this something I should attempt? If so, any tips?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

How much do you need to trim? The frame itself on a hollow core door is only about 3/4" on the sides. You will also need to trim the header of the trim.


----------



## CanadianSal (Sep 29, 2019)

Jim Port said:


> How much do you need to trim? The frame itself on a hollow core door is only about 3/4" on the sides. You will also need to trim the header of the trim.


about 2 inches, what about the frame, will that be problematic?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Hollow core door? Fake panels?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't think there is enough solid wood to trim 2" off a hollow core door.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You are going to need a smaller prehung door.


----------



## CanadianSal (Sep 29, 2019)

Nealtw said:


> Hollow core door? Fake panels?


Its not hollow - kind of plywood panel.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

CanadianSal said:


> Its not hollow - kind of plywood panel.


Pre drilled for the lock?
On the side you would, cut drill a small hole 3" deep from the side and make sure you don't run out of wood.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

I wouldn't attempt it with anything but a solid wood door. Even with a solid plywood door, the plies would be exposed on the edge and look terrible. Anything that's not a true solid core door will most likely not hold together. 

If what you need is 2" smaller, then you should be able to get one the right size. Doors are typically sized in 2" increments.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Pre-hung doors are cheap. Buy a new one.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Half-fast eddie said:


> Pre-hung doors are cheap. Buy a new one.


And here in the states anyway you can order to size at big box stores. The additional cost is better than the headaches even if you enjoy the work.


----------



## CanadianSal (Sep 29, 2019)

Mike Milam said:


> And here in the states anyway you can order to size at big box stores. The additional cost is better than the headaches even if you enjoy the work.


it was fun to play with it..picked up one at Lowes today


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I had to do it once, but for height (old house) and a door that was not critical to the 'ambience' of the home (according to SWMBO). I ripped off what I needed from the bottom (scored the panels with a utility knife for as clean a cut I could get) then ripped a piece of pine to the proper width, glued and clamped. Looked pretty good. For width, if you do it from the hinge side you have to reset the mortises and if you do it from the latch side you mess up the backset. I'd rather adjust the rough frame to the door size.


----------

